# Legal in Vermont?



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

While checking out the classifieds for any possible hedgehogs around me (just monitoring the area for any rehoming), I came across an ad for hedgehogs that are being sold in Vermont. According to the ad, they are once again legal in Vermont, and can anyone confirm that fact?

http://brattleboro.ebayclassifieds....dgehogs-are-legal/?ad=4857687&msg=OUT_OF_AREA

And actually the more I read the ebayclassified ad and then go look at his sight, I'm starting to ponder, cause his ads are more or less advertising that they are now legal, yet his web page still has Vermont is illegal (and is copyrighted 2010). Strange.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

They are now legal in Vermont once again  .


----------

